# SEAS Asset Services



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Any insight on these guys?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Any insight on these guys?


Unless they drastically improved their prices, don't waste your time. $40 wints last price sheet I saw. No thanks. 

They are members here, lets see what they have to say........


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> Unless they drastically improved their prices, don't waste your time. $40 wints last price sheet I saw. No thanks.
> 
> They are members here, lets see what they have to say........


not sure why they call it a wint! only have to show meter is off and power or gas is off to WH,put rv anti freeze in toilets and sinks,tubs,ect and hang signs!


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh joy another bottom feeder........


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

We got set up with them and orderd all the locks they needed that we did not have on the shelf in the six months we was with them one work order. when we asked where was all the work they said they had the work but most if not all was 3 hours away one way. when it came back to renew contract never signed up. they payed on time but no work. Cant tell you anything realy good or bad but yes there pricing is like all the others , you will be eating bologna sandwiches instead of steak.


----------



## SEAS (May 30, 2013)

Good morning,

I'm happy to answer any questions you folks may have about SEAS. We have been making strides to change the way things are not only done here within our company but also the way things are done within the industry as a whole. To help give you some insight on what we are all about and the things we have been facing over the last few months, here is an article from Aaron Aveiro that came out just this week: http://aladayllc.com/2014/03/29/cha...of-change-just-may-be-what-youre-looking-for/

Thanks


----------



## K&L preservation (Oct 28, 2013)

bcollins said:


> We got set up with them and orderd all the locks they needed that we did not have on the shelf in the six months we was with them one work order. when we asked where was all the work they said they had the work but most if not all was 3 hours away one way. when it came back to renew contract never signed up. they payed on time but no work. Cant tell you anything realy good or bad but yes there pricing is like all the others , you will be eating bologna sandwiches instead of steak.


From the map I seen most states are cut into 2 zone areas and they require you to cover all of the zone you choose, they dont go by a mileage radius like some do but require a whole zone.. idk if it was that way when you signed up. So sorry if I was wrong on that at the time you signed up.


----------



## SEAS (May 30, 2013)

When our company was trying to shake things up this past December, we initially only had Zone coverage which you are correct covered very large areas. The majority of the contractors who signed on at that time were unable to maintain such a large area so in an effort to respond to the feedback we were given we opened up County Coverage (Min. 3 counties) to allow for people to have a better chance at success in their partnership with our company.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

SEAS said:


> When our company was trying to shake things up this past December, we initially only had Zone coverage which you are correct covered very large areas. The majority of the contractors who signed on at that time were unable to maintain such a large area so in an effort to respond to the feedback we were given we opened up County Coverage (Min. 3 counties) to allow for people to have a better chance at success in their partnership with our company.


Finally a national that appears to have some common sense. Maybe all hope is not lost. 1/2 a state is for regionals 3 county areas are what 90% of botg can work majic with. IMHO


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

For me three counties is still too much. We have so many foreclosures where I am I get enough work to keep between 8 and 10 people working six days a week from just one half of one county. 

I have discussed joint ventures with other P&P companies in my area to be able to take on a larger area and have met with positive responses. I know I could put together a workable partnership but I would need more info before proceeding and every company simply wants you to sign up and start working immediately. 

Now if I could get them to talk to me about coverage areas and volumes so I could perform a cost analysis and reach out to potential partners and put together a real business plan I could easily cover three counties with an eye towards adding more over time. 

It can be done, but the real obstacle is the companies that want the work done. We used to do this in construction all the time so a group of smaller companies could take on a job that would normally be far beyond the scope of what any one of the companies involved could handle.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

We where contacted by SEAS. They sent me there new price list. Some items a little low some not All in All we could Work for them but when i asked about volume in our area they responded with an we don't know. Well im not signing on with a company to do 1 work order a month. I feel as if a company contacts us and wants us to sign on and complete there work they should be able to give me an estimate on the amount and types of Work orders they need? I mean how do they know how many vendors they need? Do they just keep signing very one up that replys to them?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter to them if they approve 10 crews for one area, they intend on having enough to replace you on a whim.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> It doesn't matter to them if they approve 10 crews for one area, they intend on having enough to replace you on a whim.


As they should.

If you ran a business trying to muscle in on say the Wells Fargo work, and your angle was that we are going to do it better and in a more timely fashion, and by the way, we'd like you to pay us 10% more than you pay SG - you'd have to have a considerable data base of contractors. Who knows what part of the country Fargo could be seeing problems in, cause those are the areas they just may move work from one vendor to another.So if you sign on and only get one work order per month, I'd say you have to have patience - they can't get all this work then look for contractors, they have to have contractors first.

As for replacing people on a whim - perform, GTF outa bed and go get it done, quit crying and making excuses cause there are people waiting in line behind you that might want to get it done.

I don't mean to be so blunt but IMO less than 30% of the people that walk thru my door are willing to work. 50% of them may show up 4 out of 5 days and work half assed. You got a tummy ache, the sniffles, your babies mommas cousin has a court date - I don't care, and neither do my customers - get in that truck and go get this work complete and do it better than the guy across the street.

I applaud a company that pre qualifies vendors and is trying to get you more money. I don't know that an industry that is pushing pricing towards zero and where quality doesn't matter is going to accept that though.....


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

I would also like to add some contractors are why prices keep falling,now do i need to explain this one or can someone figure it out,you think companies dont follow forums and read,not only here but linkedin etc>Honestly why should i hire someone at 15 hr when i got 10 others willing to work at 10 hr same way with cu yds hazards etc its a dog eat dog business sorry to say


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Nationals use contracts, extensive guidelines, specialized insurance, CEs, long payouts, even regionals, etc as layers of insulation. Long lists of subs is another one.
That is how they do business.

It is just a chicken or egg result of the endless cycle of low rates and bad faith business resulting in low grade contractors, which results in repeat, repeat, repeat.

So now, there aren't enough quality contractors in the preservation business to cover the spread. The answer why should be obvious. A National burns thru a list of multiple crews in line to do a job, and yet the house still sits, out of conveyance, code violations piling up. That's quite revealing. 
If I need to hang cabinets and do an interior repaint, I have about three different subs on my phone I can work alongside with and know the result will be grade A work. The same cannot be said for groups like US Best, AFAS, or whomever. 

Bad subs and bad clients are like water; they will always settle at the lowest point.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey nothing personal. if you guys want to just sign on with every company that calls you and not know what types of orders they have or there volume that's fine. I'm not new to this industry been doing it since 03. There welcome to sign on every hack out there and so on. but any respectable Client we have signed on with we where able to find out What types of orders we where looking at and what types of volume in our areas. I could care less how many contractors they have in my area. But i do care if they only have 1 work order a month.


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

We all completed our first job at some point in time and I'd assume not all are hacks, thieves etc....


----------

